# Schutzhund training in San Antonio?



## Tre-Tail (Jul 13, 2013)

Are any Schutzhund training sessions located in San Antonio? I have a female GSD who is almost a year old and I think she would do great participating in one of these classes.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

There is a club but I don't know anything about them: San Antonio Working Dog Club - Home


----------

